# Dog barking at family member



## hk278 (Apr 25, 2013)

Over the past fortnight or so, our dog has taken to growling, at my teenage brother in particular. This is a recent development and he hasn't acted like this before. He sometimes growls if disturbed while he's asleep or if someone goes near his bone, but with my brother he takes it one step further and growls if he even walks in the room. He has lunged at him on occasion. Other than this behaviour, he's a well-behaved, happy, sociable dog who likes the company of humans and other dogs. 
For reference, he's about 6/7 months old and we've had him since he was about 2 months old, though we can't be sure of his age since he was dumped outside an animal sanctuary. For the same reason, we can't be sure of his breed, though we believe he's a Cocker Spaniel or a cross. 
I was wondering if anyone has any opinions or any suggestions as to what we can do to address this. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Could your brother have done something that upset the dog? I don't mean that your brother might have done something intentionally mean, just that for a 6-7 month old dog, "scary" can be anything from shouting (like if he was talking on the phone maybe?) to alpha rolling (like seen on TV dog training). Taking away his bone, yelling at him for growling, smacking him on the nose for growling, etc. Anything like that?


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

Is there something different about you're brother's appearance (tall, beard, wears a uniform or kind of hat)? Sometimes that can be it too.


----------



## hk278 (Apr 25, 2013)

Shell said:


> Could your brother have done something that upset the dog? I don't mean that your brother might have done something intentionally mean, just that for a 6-7 month old dog, "scary" can be anything from shouting (like if he was talking on the phone maybe?) to alpha rolling (like seen on TV dog training). Taking away his bone, yelling at him for growling, smacking him on the nose for growling, etc. Anything like that?


He has taken his bone away (only after he's growled) and smacked him on the nose for growling, yes. Do you think the dog worries my brother is going to do something like this again?


----------



## hk278 (Apr 25, 2013)

He is quite tall, but not unusually so! He's only around 6ft and me and my mum are both 5'6", so would that really be a huge difference from a dog's point of view? He doesn't have a beard or wear a uniform or anything. Do you think it might improve when he's neutered?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

hk278 said:


> He has taken his bone away (only after he's growled) and smacked him on the nose for growling, yes. Do you think the dog worries my brother is going to do something like this again?


YEP.

That is exactly the sort of thing that ups the ante with a resource guarder. Growling is communication. First, never punish a dog for growling- they are telling you they are uncomfortable or upset- and if you take away that form of communication, you risk them jumping right to biting. Second, no physical punishment. 

The dog growled over the bone because he feared it being taken away. He was correct in that fear because his bone was taken away and to add insult to injury (in the dog's mind), he was then smacked for it! 

My suggestion:
Read up on resource guarding and make sure that your brother doesn't try to take any treat or toy (esp a good one like a bone) away from the dog for right now until you have a training plan in place to counter the damage done.


----------



## hk278 (Apr 25, 2013)

Aah, okay. I'll read up on that! Thanks a lot!


----------

